# Signatures for use



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Anyone can use them. i was just bored lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love the horns coming off the U, that is awesome, nice work Nikos


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very very nice i like them alot


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I was thinking of coming out of retirement .. I know Toxic would love that hahah


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

These are great dude! The Nog one has to be my favorite! I've been wanting a diff sig lately, so when I need one, I'm going to you first.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I was thinking of coming out of retirement .. I know Toxic would love that hahah


Bring it on Nikos, I told you when you retired I wouldnt be happy till I beat you,


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Bring it on Nikos, I told you when you retired I wouldnt be happy till I beat you,


Hahaha your the king of the sigs man lol your the brock im the randy hahah Retired with the title haha


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

if ur randy and he is brock....where would i rank? lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> if ur randy and he is brock....where would i rank? lol


Your Big Nog lol and Composure is Frank Mir lol your a close one your amazing as well


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

You'd be Gabriel Gonzaga :thumb02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

CornbreadBB said:


> You'd be Gabriel Gonzaga :thumb02:


No No shes better than that


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

She is Gina Carano, she is the womans champ and kinda cute :wink03:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I could deff agree with that....


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> She is Gina Carano, she is the womans champ,


Thats a good one.. Mr. Brock Lesnar lol 

Than Plazz would be Big Nog.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

haha nice....but id rather be nog cause if im gina on here...then who do i have to compete with???no one there is no other female graphics designer on here lol...nice thought though fellas


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> haha nice....but id rather be nog cause if im gina on here...then who do i have to compete with???no one there is no other female graphics designer on here lol...nice thought though fellas


Here is how it is..

ME Randy the CHAMPION/GREATEST lol
PLAZZ- NOG
Toxic-Bock LEsnar
Steph-Frank Mir
Composure- Gonzaga


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i went from nog to mir....i guess im 200 times the graphics designer compared to plazz....quoting mir from TUF about nog


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> i went from nog to mir....i guess im 200 times the graphics designer compared to plazz....quoting mir from TUF about nog


HAHAH sorry i think plazz is amazing lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

he is..i kno i kno ill take mir


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I don't even consider myself Randy haha but Toxic and PLazz do so lol


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

well i consider u randy as well


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> well i consider u randy as well


I appreciate that very much Thank you.. Not only one of my fav fighters lol i take that as a compliment haha


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Ehh, I'd rather be Fedor, but I guess I'll be nice


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

A guy stops making some sigs for awhile and everyone just forgets about him. Thanks guys thanks.


----------



## CopperShark (May 13, 2006)

Everyone needs to get serious. 

Trey Bennett was the best sig maker this forum has ever seen. 

Any of ya'll remember that GSP Montreal Canadian's sig, just before MMAFPTUFC 1.. ?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

CopperShark said:


> Everyone needs to get serious.
> 
> Trey Bennett was the best sig maker this forum has ever seen.
> 
> Any of ya'll remember that GSP Montreal Canadian's sig, just before MMAFPTUFC 1.. ?



Like i stated before i think Trevor was great but i honestly think Plazz is the better out of all..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

One more added.


----------

